# A little more than Dirty Talk



## Ginger8370 (Jun 20, 2019)

So my hubby is into dirty talk an I’m good with that no stress. But the past 6-7 months , he’s opened up to me more an sprung it on me that he’s very much turned on by the whole “cuckolding” Porn ok I’m still ok with that. He’s more of hearing me tell him about being with other guys than physically doing it. I’ve made it clear I will talk till my lips fall off but I’m not into physically making this happen. An we have spoke at length on this an we agree. BUT .. an this may sound funny , I’m running out of things to say, I’ve only been with 3 other guys before him. I’m not a great story teller , I’ve been freezing lately right in the middle of our time .. an it kinda kills the mood for both of us. I’ve looked an looked online for ideas or ya know like 2-4 sentences just to start the talk an I’m coming up empty handed. I hate telling him the same old things over an over again. He says it don’t get boring but I think he says that cause he knows I’m trying so hard , an honestly it gets boring to me I feel like a broken record. I’ve been able to open up to this man like nobody else. When it’s good the sexual tension is just amazing, like he’s made me feel things I never have dreamed of. So I guess what I’m asking is can anyone point me In a direction of some site or book magazine anything that can improve my vocabulary when it comes to the other man stories ? I just need a little push then I can seem to get on a roll but it’s the first few of “I wish your **** could do this” “ oh it feels so good, he’s soon big “ that’s getting really played out for me. An I really wanna keep our marriage/sex life fun an interesting. 😎

I hope I put this in the right category, if not please let me know so I know where to go from now on !


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

There are sites that focus on erotic stories, and this is one of the categories. Google it and no doubt you'll find plenty of material to work with. Or, watch some of the porn in that category and go from there. (It may not be good to watch together, if you think it may motivate him to want to try it for real.) It's great that you are putting such effort into making his sex life better, and hope he makes a comparable effort for you. I also agree that this is something best left in the fantasy realm, and you clearly have set limits, which is wise.


----------



## hptessla (Jun 4, 2019)

Ginger8370 said:


> So my hubby is into dirty talk an I’m good with that no stress. But the past 6-7 months , he’s opened up to me more an sprung it on me that he’s very much turned on by the whole “cuckolding” Porn ok I’m still ok with that. He’s more of hearing me tell him about being with other guys than physically doing it. I’ve made it clear I will talk till my lips fall off but I’m not into physically making this happen. An we have spoke at length on this an we agree. BUT .. an this may sound funny , I’m running out of things to say, I’ve only been with 3 other guys before him. I’m not a great story teller , I’ve been freezing lately right in the middle of our time .. an it kinda kills the mood for both of us. I’ve looked an looked online for ideas or ya know like 2-4 sentences just to start the talk an I’m coming up empty handed. I hate telling him the same old things over an over again. He says it don’t get boring but I think he says that cause he knows I’m trying so hard , an honestly it gets boring to me I feel like a broken record. I’ve been able to open up to this man like nobody else. When it’s good the sexual tension is just amazing, like he’s made me feel things I never have dreamed of. So I guess what I’m asking is can anyone point me In a direction of some site or book magazine anything that can improve my vocabulary when it comes to the other man stories ? I just need a little push then I can seem to get on a roll but it’s the first few of “I wish your **** could do this” “ oh it feels so good, he’s soon big “ that’s getting really played out for me. An I really wanna keep our marriage/sex life fun an interesting. 😎
> 
> I hope I put this in the right category, if not please let me know so I know where to go from now on !


I realize that different things float different folk's boats and fantasy is fine within a marriage. My only thought is wondering why in the last 6-7 months this has intensified for him...and if in another 6-7 months he might be pressuring you to go from fantasy to reality. We can go back and forth on anyone's kinks as far as whether they are 'normal' or not. Some, to me do tend to jump out as possibly having roots somewhere that's not sprouting from good self esteem. To my thinking (and experience) it never hurts to try and get to the bottom of self esteem issues.

In addition to helping him fantasize you may want to ask him about why he thinks he has these type fantasies. That may also help you come up with new scenarios for the fantasies.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Kindle store. Search dirty talk etc etc ....


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

If he's really into "more, more" without and possibility of transferring to trw you're on the right track, hey your imagination is the only limit.

Start saying other dirty talk, things that turn you on, even if drifting away from his **** initial sound track.

Be aware the previous comments are very appropo; H may want to take this into trw in the future unless already made clear, concrete clear, you'd never go for that.

Watching porn together while having a sexual encounter isn't for me, but if consensual it is some folks cup of tea, obviously ok, but he could be trying to grease the skids.

It's a little curious why this is a recent development and he's focused on just one realm of dirty talk when there are so many.

That to me, and I certainly may be mistaken, is a sign if future problems. But again, I could be wrong, only you know all the nuances involved in the relationship.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Ginger8370 said:


> So I guess what I’m asking is can anyone point me In a direction of some site or book magazine anything that can improve my vocabulary when it comes to the other man stories ?


From what I have read on this topic it is all about "fear of abandonment" that drives this fantasy, followed by a form of hysterical bonding to try and save the relationship. It can happen when a couple in which one is unfaithful but then returns to try and reconcile the relationship. 

Completely unrelated to the fantasy above there are others that are driven by a form of suppressed homosexuality/bisexuality and use this exact same fantasy to express their suppressed sexuality via proxy. In other words your husband can not have sex with another man, but he can use your body and experiences with other men to try and live vicariously as a homosexual/bisexual. 

Then you have men that are addicted to porn from watching women have sex with other men. They often fantasize about these porn star women loving them. So in this scenario your husband would want you to be the porn star that he grew up watching finally return his unreciprocated desires. 

So first find out which one of those scenarios fit your husband and then you will know what types of things to say.

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

IF (important) you are happy with this, then you can try to just let your fantasies run wild and describe them. As others have said there is a nearly unlimited amount of porn and dirty stories on the web as well.


Needless to say, *talking* about this, and actually doing it are entirely different things.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Stand your ground on the "no" for this to physically happen. Your H will need to use his imagination.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Ginger8370 said:


> ....But the past 6-7 months , he’s opened up to me more an sprung it on me that he’s very much turned on by the whole “cuckolding” *Porn ok I’m still ok with that. He’s more of hearing me tell him about being with other guys than physically doing it. I’ve made it clear I will talk till my lips fall off but I’m not into physically making this happen*.
> 
> 
> An *we have spoke at length on this an we agree*. BUT .. an this may sound funny ,
> ...


First of all congratulations on being a great wife who is committed to her husband.

Yes, don't make his fantasy real by having sex with others. It is good you and he agree that this is a hard boundary you won't cross.

The mind is our biggest sex organ. There are many ways to stimulate our biggest sex organ. It can be done visually, it can be down with the sense of hearing, it can be done with the sense of touch, the sense of smell or the sense of taste. Right now you and your husband are focused only on the sense of hearing in exploring his fantasy. Role playing is about using all of the senses to stimulate your husband.

I want to echo a previous suggestion and that is to talk more to your husband about his cuckold fantasy. The more you learn about how his head works, the more you will be able to figure out how he can get the stimulation he wants in a way that you can handle.

For example, ask him what it is about you cuckolding that excites him? Is into being a voyeur and imagining watching you being taken by another man? Is he into being shocked by your raw carnal animal actions? Is that what thrills him. Does he want to feel jealous, so he is spurred on to reclaim you and your physical love? Does he like the idea of competing for your physical love with others and having you send your lover off or come home to him? Does he want to be humiliated by you? Does he feel inadequate and want you to experience more than he feels he can give you sexually? Does it thrill him that other men find his wife so attractive they also want her. Or is it that the cuckold relationship is so taboo and counter to what marriage is all about? Does he want to be a "bad boy." Or perhaps he wants you to be totally in charge of his sexuality. The point is find out what it is about cuckolding that gets his motor going.

Also talk to him about any porn sites he knows of where the two of you could watch cuckolding porn that really excites him. Ask if there are any forums (yes you can Google such things) that he knows of where you can explore aspects of the lifestyle so you can better discuss his fantasy. 

Once you have an idea of what it is that excites him, then if it is within your boundaries you can figure out with him what might really get him excited. It might even be counter intuitive. For example, if he wants you to in role playing cuckold him so you control and limit his sex while you get all the sex you want with an imaginary lover, then maybe getting a chastity device and locking up that part of him for a week, then going out with a girl friend to a symphony or stage play (while telling him you are going to go looking for a man to service you) will make him wonder what you are really doing. If on the way home with your girlfriend you take your panties off and when you walk in tell him you have been a naughty girl and raise you skirt, you might also get a "rise" out of him. If he asks where they are, tell him your lover wanted a souvenir. It doesn't have to be just "dirty talk" to excite him.

After you have done a role playing scene take some time to cuddle and then either debrief that night or the next day about what he really liked, what scared him too much, and then share which parts of it you liked. Maybe part of it you liked because you could see how excited it made him or how confused he looked. But again talk about it.

Again, the point is to stimulate his biggest sex organ (which is between his ears) in your role playing. Use all his senses and his imagination. Dress for it, buy some men's aftershave to lightly splash on you, mess up your hair or make-up, The mind is easily tricked. Don't have sex with anyone else. I am sure the internet and Amazon have all kinds of sexually erotic stories about cuckoldry. Maybe you can find one and tell him it is your diary from past years and read passages to him. 

Also tell him that you have hard boundaries and share with him that this is becoming a bit too much. Tell him that you will continue to role play his cuckold fantasy, but want to limit it to "x" times a month at agreed upon date nights and have other agreed upon date nights where he will either fulfill one of your fantasies or have a normal sexual experience. Tell him you have needs as well. If you want to have fun tell him that cuckolds need to obey and cherish their wives.

If he objects tell him one of your fantasies is to be his dominatrix and if he doesn't behave you will make him do as you say and wish! :surprise: 

Seriously, talk to him and regain the balance in your life. Good luck.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Literotica.com


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

If you are in a relatively “young” marriage, perhaps he just now has built enough trust with you to tell you this is where his main fantasy’s come from.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey it’s his fantasy, he should provide the fuel for it.

I had a boyfriend who would have never shared me, but he liked talking dirty about all kinds of scenarios where 15 clones of him were having their way with me, and so on. It was fun and made me laugh but he was great with his words so it actually turned me on too.

I would pick up on his ideas and expand them. It was his deal so I wasn’t able to come up with a lot myself. But once he supplied a few cool things I could use them differently quite a few times before they seemed boring.

Don’t leave it all on your shoulders. He’s a big boy, he’s the one with the preference, he can supply you with some starters.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Ginger8370 said:


> So my hubby is into dirty talk an I’m good with that no stress. But the past 6-7 months , he’s opened up to me more an sprung it on me that he’s very much turned on by the whole “cuckolding” Porn ok I’m still ok with that. He’s more of hearing me tell him about being with other guys than physically doing it. I’ve made it clear I will talk till my lips fall off but I’m not into physically making this happen. An we have spoke at length on this an we agree. BUT .. an this may sound funny , I’m running out of things to say, I’ve only been with 3 other guys before him. I’m not a great story teller , I’ve been freezing lately right in the middle of our time .. an it kinda kills the mood for both of us. I’ve looked an looked online for ideas or ya know like 2-4 sentences just to start the talk an I’m coming up empty handed. I hate telling him the same old things over an over again. He says it don’t get boring but I think he says that cause he knows I’m trying so hard , an honestly it gets boring to me I feel like a broken record. I’ve been able to open up to this man like nobody else. When it’s good the sexual tension is just amazing, like he’s made me feel things I never have dreamed of. So I guess what I’m asking is can anyone point me In a direction of some site or book magazine anything that can improve my vocabulary when it comes to the other man stories ? I just need a little push then I can seem to get on a roll but it’s the first few of “I wish your **** could do this” “ oh it feels so good, he’s soon big “ that’s getting really played out for me. An I really wanna keep our marriage/sex life fun an interesting.
> 
> I hope I put this in the right category, if not please let me know so I know where to go from now on !




Buy him a cuckold audiobook. I don’t see why you should be providing all the story telling!
Maybe he’s getting sex too frequently? The more time you leave in between the less effort you will need to put in to get a guy off.

The way it works with us, if I want to do some role playing, I control the narrative. 
My wife’s contribution is mainly her reactions to it though she tends to add to it too (it turns her on, because she thinks it turns me on, while it makes me think it turns her on, because she appears to be turned on. It’s a funny game of denial of who is actually turned on in the first place...A bit like the search for the origins of Everything).
Anyway, what I mean is, don’t feel like it has to all come from you and compliments for making an effort. That is admirable.
How does he feel about playing a role game of making dinner once in a while instead of eating it? (Joking)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam7474 (May 21, 2019)

My husband is into the same type of thing. We will never go through with it, but do talk about it. He also sends me pics of guys nude from the waste down during the day and asks me which ones I like. I answer him truthfully. Its kinda a bit of foreplay for us. If it isnt hurting anyone and your both ok with it then do what turns you on. Too many people judge others on what they are into. Hope this helps. Have fun.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Sam7474 said:


> My husband is into the same type of thing. We will never go through with it, but do talk about it. He also sends me pics of guys nude from the waste down during the day and asks me which ones I like. I answer him truthfully.



What kind of answers do you give him? My wife always says, truthfully, she hates all of them...Even though she gets very turned on at the same time.

The other day, something strange happened. We reversed it, for fun and she was meant to do all the dirty talking for a change....
I was a bit surprised how naturally it came to her; she slapped me quite hard while squeezing it and shouted “make it bigger!! I want it thicker!! Make it more black!!!!” 
We both burst out laughing. But I’m not sure I like it in reverse... 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam7474 (May 21, 2019)

We watch cuckold porn or hotwife porn. Not the humiliating stuff just where a third guy is added. Once we shut it of he starts rubbing me all over asking questions like- which one did I like, if I thought he would be good, if I liked the way he did her, if I would like to let him do me, what I would want him to do to me, if he was big, that kind of stuff. Then while we have sex we continue the talk. We dont do this every-time maybe twice a week.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Sam7474 said:


> We watch cuckold porn or hotwife porn. Not the humiliating stuff just where a third guy is added. Once we shut it of he starts rubbing me all over asking questions like- which one did I like, if I thought he would be good, if I liked the way he did her, if I would like to let him do me, what I would want him to do to me, if he was big, that kind of stuff. Then while we have sex we continue the talk. We dont do this every-time maybe twice a week.


Is that something you enjoy? Or are you doing it for him? Would it be better without it, for you? (I couldn't tell).
That's what I was mainly wondering. Some of the things, I don't know if she does it for me or if she is actually enjoying them herself...
OTOH I feel like if I don't come up with something myself, we would just be having vanilla under the covers sex. It's not a complaint - I am comfortable with that.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

I’m into that. I’ve told my wife that she has my permission to date other guys, but for now she’s not into doing that. I understand completely.

My neighbor has been trying to talk her husband into letting her date for as long as we’ve known them, but he’s not biting 🙂


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

OnTheFly said:


> Literotica.com


I’d add Penthouse Letters. A large percentage of the stories are about wife watching, swapping, stepping out, etc.


----------



## Proverbial (Aug 4, 2019)

I'm a husband who likes to see his wife be sexy. She's very attractive , but also conservative so I think she will not do it anymore. But one thing if you'd like to try that I know will excite your husband is to dress a little bit more suggestive (appropriate but with a hint of sexiness, maybe pantyhose with heels, etc. when on a date night). I think he'll really like it seeing you present yourself that way in public.


----------



## Visexual (Nov 8, 2008)

We all see folks, when we're out in public, that catch our eyes. It could be a cute butt, a nice set of boobs, or just a pretty face. But most married couples will just keep that momentary spark to themselves.

Have you and your husband tried, when out in public, to say if you see a guy that turns you on a bit? Or maybe he sees some guy he thinks you'd like and he asks you what you think? Heck, the two of you could go to a place you know will have lots of people just to find the hot guys?

Oh, and, you could also talk about men the two of you know and, the ones you find appealing, include them in your fantasy foreplay, even to the point of your husband pretending to be them when you're having sex.

My wife, of 47 years, and I got into swinging with a few couples years and years ago. Honestly, I enjoyed watching her with the other husbands more than I enjoyed being with the other wives. We only did that a few times and realized it just wasn't for us.

But years later we got into email and photo exchanges with other couples. It was all online, safe for all, and hot as hell! We even bought an expensive toy for her. It was similar to the Sybian Saddle but it actually thrusted. We called it MAC, short for machine. I loved watching her ride Mac. Heck, I'd even join in while Mac was doing her.

OK, what you and your husband are doing is your business and there's sure nothing wrong with it. Enjoy and don't worry about it.


----------

